

Ares Drone Kickstarter – Finally, a drone everyone can fly - ssaul
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aresdrones/ares-finally-a-drone-everyone-can-fly

======
ssaul
Ares Drones has produced a simple easy to use drone that flies by using your
finger to draw.

We have paired this cutting edge drone and IOS technology with stunning HD and
4K cameras to produce a line of products unlike any other.

Aerial photography and videography has never been so simple.

Please checkout the Ares Drones Kickstarter.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aresdrones/ares-
finally...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aresdrones/ares-finally-a-
drone-everyone-can-fly)

And for further information about Ares Drones checkout

[http://www.aresdrones.com/](http://www.aresdrones.com/)

Thanks.

------
ssaul
Atmel Corporation mentions us in their blog. again, just scroll down a bit.

[http://blog.atmel.com/2015/03/27/12-smart-crowdfunding-
campa...](http://blog.atmel.com/2015/03/27/12-smart-crowdfunding-campaigns-
you-may-want-to-back-this-week-2/)

------
ssaul
Ares Drones makes Kickstarter Tech Weekly Blog; just need to scroll down a bit
to see us.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/blog/tech-weekly-cookies-and-
cac...](https://www.kickstarter.com/blog/tech-weekly-cookies-and-cache)

